# Bad respray?



## DanA (Jun 16, 2015)

I recently bought a new car without realising it had a poor respray. I've tried polishing it with a machine and had little improvement. A body shop I've been to says it all needs respraying properly.

What are your thoughts, can I sort this myself or is it best to either leave it or get it repainted again? Hopefully the images show the dullness and effect on the paint. In some areas it looks like it has been applied with a brush , this is where the paint is dull. I presume it's down to the surface not being prepared adequately below the paint.

Any help would be much appreciated thanks 






























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Flat and polish


Carl


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like the panel hasn't been prepped enough before paint.

As above, I'm sure it could be improved with a flat and polish 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Wetsanding will remove those imperfections... Don't worry


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

That will need a redo no end of flat and polishing will correct that as that is shrinkage and just very bad trade sort of repair


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Will need doing again unfortunately. You can flat and polish it, but it will only end looking the same again its a bad repair finished with a coarse paper and the paint is shrinking back into it.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Looks like a patch of filler with sanding marks to me.


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Barbel330 said:


> Looks like a patch of filler with sanding marks to me.


Yes it is and it's shrunk back.

I would say it's been rushed and been primed and painted too quickly.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

might tickle up a bit with a flat and polish , but yeah if you want it 100% then it needs redoing


----------

